# Sending my car to the US



## kasspav (Jun 27, 2012)

Has anyone send a greek car to the US? I want to import it and get it registered there when I move.
From a small research I made, I found that we have the right to import once in a lifetime a used car with not a lot of taxes (about 400$).


----------



## kasspav (Jun 27, 2012)

I contact a moving company, and they said that US wont accept my car. Its a SLK 2004. Cant understand how can my emissions be more than an American car, since its only 1.800cc


----------

